# Levsin is not my friend :/



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

How long has it taken you to get any results from levsin? I've been using it for two days now, and it makes my tummy feel weird. This morning after I took it my stomach started cramping and feeling like I was going to have D. Has anyone had it actually give them D rather than prevent?


----------

